

IT Worker Uses Broadcasters' Infrastructure to Mine for Bitcoins - elithrar
http://www.theage.com.au/technology/technology-news/secret-money-abc-virtual-currency-racket-probe-20110623-1ggp6.html

======
akent
Was only a matter of time really, not dissimilar to previous stories of IT
staff reprimanded for running distributed.net crunchers or SETI@Home on
company equipment.

